# Outsourcing screen making



## ProdigyMarketing (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone know of a few companies I could check out for outsourcing my screens. I have a nice Riley Hopkins press and I can make all of my own spot color separations. But I am kind of lost when it comes to halftones. I have tried contacting Saint Valentine who is a partner company of Ryonet but they wont answer their phones. Any other good companies out there?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

doing halftones for a separation isn't the hard part, it's exposing the screens correctly that can be tricky. Is that what you are looking for, a company to 'burn' your separations to the screens.
If you have an exposure unit and expose your spot jobs yourself, then with some time and experimenting you can achieve good results.

the benefit of exposing your own screens is that if something isn't right you can redo it right away


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Ryonet used to offer screen burning services. Give them a call.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

It's not something we really offer as a service but we could help you out.

Just email me Andy@Mcdanielgroupllc.com and we could figure something out.


----------



## anthemprinting (May 12, 2011)

Hey there, my company offers screen burning services and offers free shipping in the US with orders over $100. According to the forum guidelines I'm not supposed to post a link to our website, but if you google "anthem screen printing" and then click on the "screens" category on the left, you'll notice all of our screens have the option to get them pre-coated with emulsion as well as pre-burned with your image.

- David


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Seems pricey to me. Would like to find this we service, but at $56/screen, it's just not cost effective. I wouldn't mine paying $30 per screen, that I return after use for reclaiming. I'd return it with ink removed.

I can see the need to buy the screen in the first place, but if I returned the screen I'd expect some credit toward the next screen...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

brice said:


> Seems pricey to me. Would like to find this we service, but at $56/screen, it's just not cost effective. I wouldn't mine paying $30 per screen, that I return after use for reclaiming. I'd return it with ink removed.
> 
> I can see the need to buy the screen in the first place, but if I returned the screen I'd expect some credit toward the next screen...


Can pm me I would offer this service


----------



## anthemprinting (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, we're looking for a way to make it more Netflix-like, where it comes in a recyclable box to send it back to us reclaimed and all that good stuff. But if you returned the screen, we obviously wouldn't charge you for the screen again. We do this for our local customers all the time. If they bring in their own screen we only charge $25 to coat and burn it. If they don't bring it in reclaimed, it's $35 to reclaim, coat and burn.

Best,

David Walker
Anthem Screen Printing


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

brice said:


> Seems pricey to me. Would like to find this we service, but at $56/screen, it's just not cost effective. I wouldn't mine paying $30 per screen, that I return after use for reclaiming. I'd return it with ink removed.
> 
> I can see the need to buy the screen in the first place, but if I returned the screen I'd expect some credit toward the next screen...


how many screens at a time are you talking about.?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

For me 1-4 at a time depending on how much work is on my plate.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

email me directly at sales[USER=52517]@ABC[/USER]-screen-printing.com


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd be happy to help you out with films, screens, whatever you need.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

We offer this as a service to the trade as well, just throwing it out there.


----------

